# Advice for a college student



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am trying to choose the best path for me to becoming a police officer in Massachusetts. I am 20 years old and I will be entering my 3rd year at a university in New Hampshire. I recently applied for transfer and was accepted into Northeastern as a criminal justice major last month. I had always wanted to attend Northeastern University because of their highly regarded criminal justice and co-op program. I was psyched at first because my dream had come true, but now that my mind is back to reality, I am not sure how I am going to attend the school and if there are other better options to attaining a law enforcement career. The tuition to the school is $35,000, so I would be looking at repaying around $60,000 in student loans after college.

 I understand that Massachusetts is a difficult place to attain a job in law enforcement especially with the current economical climate. I have been debating with myself and I am leaning heavily towards doing military service after college. I was considering joining the Coast Guard and then requesting to be assigned to an MSST team or enlisting in their new Law Enforcement Specialist rating. After I was accepted into Northeastern I began to look at doing Army ROTC which may give me a scholarship to pay for some of the tuition. I believe the Army ROTC route would probably be my best choice, but I always seem to encounter opposition about the Army. I see people recommending the Air Force or Coast Guard instead to people considering a career in Law Enforcement. Is there a reason why those two branches appear to be recommended more over the Army? Any advice about my current situation would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

IMO if you can't afford Northeastern now its just not worth having to fight to prevent from getting blocked every semester. The price is only going to go up.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Take this advice from someone, who like yourself, has always wanted a career in LE....

...If I had to do it all over again, starting from high school graduation? I would have DEFINITELY enlisted. Serve my years, complete school after that, and gain those vet points that are rightfully deserved. 

Had I done that... My score for the '02 State Police exam wouldn't have been a 95... #-o

Enlist. Believe me.


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

To have a serious shot you need veterans status and residency in a town that is hiring. Any service will get you veterans status. Do not drop out and enlist ... fininsh school and go in as an officer. There are a ton of different programs ... just depends on what service you want.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Military LE??? Dude don't be a pogue picking on the grunts. Go Infantry and go kill some motherfuckers.. It's more fun and you get the same veteran's preference....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow Deuce, don't hold back or anything....LOL



Deuce said:


> Military LE??? Dude don't be a pogue picking on the grunts. Go Infantry and go kill some motherfuckers.. It's more fun and you get the same veteran's preference....


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The military is definately the best way to go. What branch is an individual choice. My guess may be that the people not wanting the Army is because of possibly oversees service, either way veterans preference is the best way on.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Military LE??? Dude don't be a pogue picking on the grunts. *Go Infantry and go kill some motherfuckers.. It's more fun and you get the same veteran's preference....*


And you also have a better chance of catching a bullet!

All joking aside... you should speak to a recruiter about finishing school WHILE you enlist. You don't have to wait for either one when there's so many opportunities to complete both at the same time.... for FREE.

As far as what branch... explore them all and YOU choose the one that's best for YOU. We'll all recommend the ones we served over any other branch, as I would suggest the Army to become an MP over the two branches you named. But that was my choice.

Anyway, knock out both birds with one stone kid! Then enjoy being 24 with a great career.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

if u enlist guard/reserve, and do ROTC, upon u geting your butter bar you can stay in the guard or reserve insted of going into active duty...little known fact..plus you not be forced to go on a deployment (should your vagina start hurting after your unit gets the word)..good luck


----------

